
Redshirt: Experimental OS where binaries are WASM, run in ring 0 - dochtman
https://github.com/tomaka/redshirt
======
ncmncm
This is interesting, as an answer to how much the OS/user boundary costs us.

The OS seems to be essentially a unikernel that runs an interpreter of a safe
language which happens to be expressed in something close to machine code, and
could use a JIT compiler to generate native-code loops. (Seems like it ought
to use the actual unikernel, rather that starting from scratch. Maybe it does,
and I misunderstood?) The language it interprets is output from compilers of
lots of conventional languages.

Maybe it should directly execute machine code from compilers of declared-safe
languages like Rust, provided the compiler attests it compiled no unsafe
blocks. I don't know if there are any useful programs that it could say that
about.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, it is interesting, and it just happens to have had multiple variations
from this idea since the early 60's.

------
kccqzy
Is this inspired by Gary's talk about JavaScript? Seems pretty similar.

~~~
sodaplayer
Yeah, I’m wondering the same. I thought of that talk too when I saw this post.

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-
death...](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/the-birth-and-death-of-
javascript)

~~~
floatingatoll
Previously on HN (227 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605687)

